# Be warned -- Pictures and lots of them



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Mia greeting me - yes she is possibly preggy but for only 16 days -- fat girl lol
[attachment=6:2hvl1o09]February 16th 010.jpg[/attachment:2hvl1o09]

Fat Angie 
[attachment=5:2hvl1o09]February 16th 015.jpg[/attachment:2hvl1o09]

eating
[attachment=4:2hvl1o09]February 16th 026.jpg[/attachment:2hvl1o09]

She has such a petite face
[attachment=3:2hvl1o09]February 16th 037.jpg[/attachment:2hvl1o09]

Sweet pea sniffing my hand (because I keep my gloves in my pocket where I keep the treats :roll: )
[attachment=2:2hvl1o09]February 16th 017.jpg[/attachment:2hvl1o09]

eating
[attachment=1:2hvl1o09]February 16th 019.jpg[/attachment:2hvl1o09]

Mia and Sweet Pea sniffing my face 
[attachment=0:2hvl1o09]February 16th 032.jpg[/attachment:2hvl1o09]

Jitterbug and Lola to come next


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Lola and Angie eating
[attachment=6:zlbdlg27]February 16th 020.jpg[/attachment:zlbdlg27]

Me on top of the ramp taking picture of Lola under it
[attachment=5:zlbdlg27]February 16th 027.jpg[/attachment:zlbdlg27]

Drinking 
[attachment=4:zlbdlg27]February 16th 029.jpg[/attachment:zlbdlg27]

Another glove sniffing picture
[attachment=3:zlbdlg27]February 16th 022.jpg[/attachment:zlbdlg27]

You have no idea how long it took me to get this picture! Days!!!
[attachment=2:zlbdlg27]February 16th 025.jpg[/attachment:zlbdlg27]

she did have her face in my pocket -- treats anyone? but saw the camera and looked up
[attachment=1:zlbdlg27]February 16th 034.jpg[/attachment:zlbdlg27]

She likes to paw at me :angry:
[attachment=0:zlbdlg27]February 16th 035.jpg[/attachment:zlbdlg27]


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What cute pics!!! And wow - Lola's collar looks soooo cute :wink: Really stands out against her coat color!

They all look so happy and content.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thank you -- I try to keep them content. They arent happy with their new hay though :roll: Spoiled brats. Must have the best. But mama cant always afford the best or access the best.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awwwww....they are such cuties......  :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Cute goaties!!!!


----------



## DopeyOpie (Jan 5, 2009)

They are all so cute!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Very cute Stacey! :hi5:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

aaaawwwww............. they are all so sweet!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

HOW SWEET.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks guys! they are my pride and joy :greengrin:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

They look great Stacey! I still say that I love Mia though.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

A lot of people like Miss Mia, including myself


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Your right, all Angie does now is eat!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

haha

she is being friendly again though :thumb: she came up to see if I was giving out treats :slapfloor:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

They aren't spoiled any are they? :ROFL: 

Hope(Jitter bug) does the same "pawing" thing that Angel and Heidi do to me! It's like "Hey...I know ya have more for me!"


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> A lot of people like Miss Mia, including myself


She's beautiful and she seems like such a sweet girl.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

You have improved your herd so much and I think you are headed in a great direction. Can't wait to see your kids this year.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thank you Teresa.


----------

